# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Vista Hax

## Bearsy

So my mom, in a fit of Cunty McBitch-ness, asked me for my password to get onto my computer.

Being trusting, kind, and not knowing that she was gonna be a fucking bitch, I gave it to her.

She goes on and changes the Admin rules as a way to "teach me to be more mature and responsible" because I don't go to church/believe in God and I "watch trash like The Office." 

How about if you treat me like an adult I'll fucking act like one?

I'm no longer admin of my own computer, a computer that she should have no control over and that I allowed her access to out of the kindness of my heart because she left her laptop at my uncle's house.

There's time limits, content filters, activity logs and all this other bullshit. I can't access any of my files, I can't even open Mozilla cause its not allowed by the Admin. I can't install a neccessary Flash update that keeps popping up.

Please help me get around this.

She had no right to do this to my personal property.

I'm gonna try and do a system restore to an earlier date but I can't find my Vista disk at the moment.

I'm so pissed right now I'm contemplating formatting my entire hard drive but I just did that a month ago and I don't want to lose all of my files/go through the hassle again.

----------


## John11

> She goes on and changes the Admin rules as a way to "teach me to be more mature and responsible" because ... I "watch trash like The Office."



Wow.  Seriously?  Wow.

----------


## Bearsy

Yeah, and I allow it to corrupt my sister's eyes and soul. 


Edit: And I just found out she put parental controls on the DVR/Dish. That I pay for.

----------


## no-Name

> Yeah, and I allow it to corrupt my sister's eyes and soul.



 ::lol:: 

seriously, i would try talking up face to face with her about it first, but of course you are in tech talk to you probably want an alternatice.

i have no idea how to get back into your computer, but if youre into revenge, then teamviewer.com (free easy to use remote access program) could work...
there are functions on it to stop all receiving input, effectively freezing the mouse and keyboard of the recipient, remotely controlling everything that happens on the other end, and completly blacking out the screen.

this is of course an extreme, and only works once, but i love screwing with peoples heads while using it.  ::D: 

EDIT: how old are you? im relating to you more and more  :smiley:

----------


## Bearsy

I've spent the past hour trying to talk with her.

She got mad and said if I didn't drop it she's gonna pack my shit and take me to the City Mission(a place where homeless drug addicts go to spend their nights).


I'm not into doing anything like that on my computer. I just want to get control over my own property and lock her out of it for good.

----------


## no-Name

arrgh, alright, well im sorry i cant be of any help, good luck though!

----------


## Ynot

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...tpw#post789299

In Windows, the user "Administrator" has full access to everything
Change the Administrator password to anything you want
Login as Administrator, and change the admin rules for your username back
reboot into your account

----------


## arby

I don't agree with what she did. She is a bitch for doing so.

But who bought the computer? You refer to it as "my property" but is it really?

Anyhow, Ynot's solution should work.

And while you're at it, you could just install linux =P. Give her the password to that and just watch her TRY to screw with it.

----------


## Marvo

The Linux solution (on recovering the password) won't work on Vista as far as I know. Let's try something funnier and more interesting.

Elis D, how much access do you have? Are you on a secondary User account with limited priviledges, or did she just royally screw the administrator account?. Can you launch CMD with the Start -> Run command? If so, then there's a bunch of things we're gonna try out. I would also like the names of the programs she installed.


vvv
Yeah I just received intel that it works on Vista.
vvv

----------


## Ynot

> The Linux solution (on recovering the password) won't work on Vista as far as I know.



Full support for Vista (both 32 & 64 bit) were added in version 0.99.4 of chntpw, released April 2007

----------


## Marvo

Here's some more boot-disc hax. This one should be slightly easier to operate than the linux solution.

----------


## Ynot

> This one should be slightly easier to operate than the linux solution.



this is a linux solution (just a specially crafted liveCD)
but anyhow

----------


## Marvo

I didn't say it wasn't a linux solution  :smiley:

----------


## justme

> I've spent the past hour trying to talk with her.
> 
> She got mad and said if I didn't drop it she's gonna pack my shit and take me to the City Mission(a place where homeless drug addicts go to spend their nights).
> 
> 
> I'm not into doing anything like that on my computer. I just want to get control over my own property and lock her out of it for good.



Hell go to the City Mission, it would be an interesting experiance. Its a good thing my mom isn't that tech savy. And yea... so how old are you? Move out if your 18, you can become a hobo. ^__^

----------


## drewmandan

> I don't agree with what she did. She is a bitch for doing so.
> 
> But who bought the computer? You refer to it as "my property" but is it really?



It doesn't matter who bought it. If you buy something and then give it to someone else as a gift, it then belongs to them.

----------


## Bearsy

> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...tpw#post789299
> 
> In Windows, the user "Administrator" has full access to everything
> Change the Administrator password to anything you want
> Login as Administrator, and change the admin rules for your username back
> reboot into your account



I'm kinda wary of doing bootdisc hacks, as I don't know much about computers other than the basics. Is that safe? 

I opened up setup last night in hopes to do a system restore, but that wasn't available. I found the Administrator password(not her User admin) and changed it there, but I have no way to log in with it.





> Elis D, how much access do you have? Are you on a secondary User account with limited priviledges, or did she just royally screw the administrator account?. Can you launch CMD with the Start -> Run command? If so, then there's a bunch of things we're gonna try out. I would also like the names of the programs she installed.



Yeah, she renamed my original account and changed the password. She then created a secondary account with limited privileges. And I just checked and I can run CMD.





> But who bought the computer? You refer to it as "my property" but is it really?



I didn't buy it, but it was a gift given to me by my father who doesn't live with us.





> And while you're at it, you could just install linux =P. Give her the password to that and just watch her TRY to screw with it.



Haha, but then I'd have to screw with it. I'm not nearly tech savvy enough to use Linux.

----------


## ninja9578

Best advice is: move out and come to the north  :tongue2:

----------


## Marvo

Oh, you gotta try this:





I'm sorry that it's in danish, but the positions of different menues and options should be the same. Brugere = Users.

Also, I dunno whether the box is checked or unchecked, but make it what it isn't (if it's checked, then uncheck it and vice versa)

Once you're done with that, then log-off and there should be a third account, log onto it. From there you should be able to do a bunch of things. I'm doubt you can do all this though, but you might aswell try.

About the entire boot-disc business, it's very simple and you should be able to do it, just follow the tutorials given. The solution I gave should be the easiest.

----------


## arby

> It doesn't matter who bought it. If you buy something and then give it to someone else as a gift, it then belongs to them.



You were brought up differently from me =O

----------


## drewmandan

> You were brought up differently from me =O



I bet you were brought up with your parents telling you that all your toys, personal effects, clothing, and even you yourself belonged to your parents.

And we wonder why people go on shooting sprees.

----------


## Bearsy

> Best advice is: move out and come to the north



I'm working on that. Once I get a job I'm moving to a friend's apartment, and once I graduate I'm either going up to Canada or out to California.





> Oh, you gotta try this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that it's in danish, but the positions of different menues and options should be the same. Brugere = Users.
> 
> Also, I dunno whether the box is checked or unchecked, but make it what it isn't (if it's checked, then uncheck it and vice versa)
> ...



I couldn't get in there, but thanks anyway, maybe I'll be able to hop on her name when she get's up from the computer and do it quickly. She tends to walk away from the computer a lot.





> I bet you were brought up with your parents telling you that all your toys, personal effects, clothing, and even you yourself belonged to your parents.



Yeah that's what I was always told. Never given privacy or anything like that. I'm still not even allowed to have a doorknob on my bedroom door, and for a few years I wasn't allowed to have a door, I had a shower curtain up at my door. The utter lack of privacy in my house really fucks with me. I mean just yesterday my mom went through my wallet and found a condom and she freaked out at me.

It's super ghey.

----------


## Marvo

Well, I consulted with a friend of mine, and your best bet is the bootdiscs, if you want to recover your administrator account and lock your mother out of your computer in a fast and relatively easy way.

There might be another way also though. If you're using FireFox (and she is too), you should be able to go to Functions, Preferences, Security, Stored Passwords, Show Passwords.

That'll show you all passwords stored in the browser. I doubt this would work from your limited account, but if you can access your mothers account for just a minute when she's away, that should be enough time to write down the code and get out of there.

A keylogger is also a possibility, though I'm not sure as to how the log-in screen for Windows is configured, and I definitely wouldn't find it surprising if it had its own seperate writing-engine, to make sure that no programs running can see or interrupt the writing.

So yeah, try the FireFox thing, or just use bootdiscs.

----------


## Tyler

> Well, I consulted with a friend of mine, and your best bet is the bootdiscs, if you want to recover your administrator account and lock your mother out of your computer in a fast and relatively easy way.
> 
> There might be another way also though. If you're using FireFox (and she is too), you should be able to go to Functions, Preferences, Security, Stored Passwords, Show Passwords.
> 
> That'll show you all passwords stored in the browser. I doubt this would work from your limited account, but if you can access your mothers account for just a minute when she's away, that should be enough time to write down the code and get out of there.
> 
> A keylogger is also a possibility, though I'm not sure as to how the log-in screen for Windows is configured, and I definitely wouldn't find it surprising if it had its own seperate writing-engine, to make sure that no programs running can see or interrupt the writing.
> 
> So yeah, try the FireFox thing, or just use bootdiscs.



Your right about the keylogger not working. i tried to use a keylogger to get my dads password...it records everything EXCEPT whats typed in a password box.

----------


## Marvo

Oh and, by the way, you could also download a portable system-emulation program, emulate another Windows inside your Windows installation. If you have unlimited request range through your internet connection, that means you'd have all the control you want in that emulated system. Ofcourse, it would be slow, difficult to setup and your mom would still be in control of your computer, which I for instance would not, under any circumstances or reasoning from her part, let myself underlay.

Erh, did you try booting in safe-mode? From what I've heard, you can get into that system without a password, and from there you should be able to make your own administrator account, or mess around with hers. Also, put a password on while you're there, so that she can't get it. Safe-mode has higher priviledges.

----------


## drewmandan

> Yeah that's what I was always told. Never given privacy or anything like that. I'm still not even allowed to have a doorknob on my bedroom door, and for a few years I wasn't allowed to have a door, I had a shower curtain up at my door. The utter lack of privacy in my house really fucks with me. I mean just yesterday my mom went through my wallet and found a condom and she freaked out at me.
> .



This makes me sick. You gotta put the beat down on those sick fucks.

----------


## arby

If you want un-arguable control, password the BIOS. she will be helpless unless she brings it to a real techie.

----------


## Man of Steel

It's also fun to install Linux as a dual-boot setup and then set the boot manager to automatically boot into Linux unless you select the Windows installation within 3 seconds, and name your Vista installation "None" or the like. I did that on my other laptop when I didn't want certain people knowing I'd nstalled Windows on it. Not sure, but you may be able to password-protect GRUB (the boot manager) as well. That's once you get this all fixed, of course. And the bootdisc or using Safe Mode is the easiest, quickest way to do that.

...this is why _nobody_ but me touches my good laptop. And also one of the reasons I have two.

----------


## Marvo

Status update, Elis D?

----------


## Bearsy

Thanks all, for your help.

I went on to download OphCrack and I needed admin rights to do so. So I asked my mother who was in the room next to me to let me on her name so I could "install this program I need for calculus" and she let me on. 
I wasn't planning on lucking out, but she walked away for a few minutes and I used that time to just make myself admin and delete her name. She hasn't noticed yet, but I don't doubt she'll go off when she does. But oh well.

Thanks for the help regardless of whether I actually used it.

----------


## Marvo

Keep us posted  :tongue2:

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Yes, please. I agree, you should do as MoS says.

----------


## Bearsy

Lol, so I left my computer on and she tried it again... but she forgot to remove my admin priviliges.


I can't wait til I move!

----------


## Marvo

Just password your bios, and make it so that the computer logs out when the screensaver turns on after say, 3 to 5 minutes. That should help a good deal. My laptop's bios is passworded, which means nobody can just come along and put in some shady DVD or CD discs to format my harddrive or boot on some Linux kernel to acquire/change passwords.

----------


## Bearsy

Naw, if she doesn't know my password she takes my tower.

It's pretty fucking lame.

----------


## drewmandan

> Naw, if she doesn't know my password she takes my tower.
> 
> It's pretty fucking lame.



It's called theft. What would you do if a stranger tried to take your shit? There's no difference between that situation and yours. 

Oh, and please, by all means, someone try to argue with me. I'll own you.

----------


## Marvo

Mummy makes the rules, since he's living under her roof. She can pretty much throw him out whenever she wants to. You are right though, it's theft.

----------


## arby

A hardware keylogger might be a nice investment. No password of hers will be safe ever again.

----------


## SmoothGroove

I suggest breaking the computer yourself. That'll be putting your foot down  ::D:

----------


## Photolysis

Does Vista still have the hidden un-password-protected admin account by default like XP does?

If so, booting in to safe mode logging in using the Admin account and resetting your account's access would have worked :p

----------


## Marvo

Photolysis, it does, but it can be passworded, obviously. I think I already suggested it earlier.

----------


## Photolysis

Yeah, it seems you did suggest it; I clearly missed that post  :wink2: 

And yeah it can be protected but there will be plenty of people who don't know that it exists, hence the suggestion.  :tongue2:

----------


## dsr

That's like how you can gain root access in Mac OS X by rebooting the computer with command-s held down. It doesn't work if there's a password set on OpenFirmware, but there rarely is, and you can bypass it by removing the RAM and putting it back in.

----------


## Ynot

well, to be honest
all OS's can be booted into some form of super-user mode if you have physical access to it

Windows recovery mode
Linux single-user mode (run level 1)
etc.

fixing problems would be very difficult if there wasn't some way to gain complete control over a system locally

if you have physical access to a machine (Ie. can direct the boot loader)
no software security is going to safe-guard you (save for encryption)

----------


## dsr

Yeah, that's true. I've never booted into runlevel 1 in Linux, but mounting the / partition from a rescue LiveCD is kind of equivalent to Windows recovery mode or Mac OS X single-user mode.

----------


## Ynot

runlevel 1 is great,
kernel boots and drops you straight into a root terminal
no daemons are loaded (no networking, no nothing)
just root access to the filesystem

frankly, if a bad person has unrestricted physical access to a machine, they could just steal the box (or hit it with a hammer)

that's what door locks / mesh cages / burglar alarms / guard dogs / night watchmen are for
physical problem needing a physical solution

----------


## ClouD

reszszsz for vista related .gif

----------


## Marvo

Lawdinglawdinglawdinglawdinglawdinglawdinglawdingl  awdinglawdinglawdinglawdinglawdinglawdinglawdingla  wdinglawdinglawdinglawdinglawdinglawdinglawdinglaw  dinglawdinglawdinglawdinglawdinglawdinglawdinglawd  inglawdinglawdinglawdinglawdinglawdinglawdinglawdi  nglawdinglawdinglawdinglawdinglawdinglawdinglawdin  glawdinglawdinglawding

----------


## drewmandan

dingfriesaredone

----------


## theSheep

> So my mom, in a fit of Cunty McBitch-ness, asked me for my password to get onto my computer.
> 
> Being trusting, kind, and not knowing that she was gonna be a fucking bitch, I gave it to her.
> 
> She goes on and changes the Admin rules as a way to "teach me to be more mature and responsible" because I don't go to church/believe in God and I "watch trash like The Office." 
> 
> How about if you treat me like an adult I'll fucking act like one?
> 
> I'm no longer admin of my own computer, a computer that she should have no control over and that I allowed her access to out of the kindness of my heart because she left her laptop at my uncle's house.
> ...



Shit dude that fucking sucks. What I did to my school administrator laptop was I downloaded a copy of Ophcrack, burned it to a CD (using any programs that use ISO files). the rest is pretty self explanitory. It's a linux live distro. Boot it up from ur pc and the it'll do the rest automatically...

UPDATE: okay i just realized you did that...

If you ever get your shit back I recommend making a second "hidden" account that you can use as admin when she's not looking. When you log in to your normal account shell think its still restricted

- OR - my personal favourite

dual-boot (or reformat) with linux!! LOL I'd love to see her struggle to get linux to remove administrator! hahahahah

----------


## Xaqaria

Now that you have admin access you should definitely protect yourself against any further attempts. Download a keylogger and set it to run at start up. If you can find one that is completely free (as in, has all its features without having to pay) set it to invisible. Like someone else said, no password of hers will be safe and she'll go on thinking you have limited access.

Another possible option is creating a seperate user name for yourself so that you can give her you password, but still have your own admin access.

I would also suggest that you stop paying for the dish if you still do. You might lose some tv time, but we have to make sacrifices to teach our parents some valuable lessons about reasonable freedoms.

----------


## theSheep

Whatever happened to her losing admin priviledges? Did she scream at you and then force u to give it back to you or she'll completely wreck your life? That's sounds like the motherly thing to do...

----------


## Sandform

Why do you live with her, you should leave.

----------


## Bearsy

> Whatever happened to her losing admin priviledges? Did she scream at you and then force u to give it back to you or she'll completely wreck your life? That's sounds like the motherly thing to do...



I think she just forgot about it... lol she goes on my computer sometimes, but doesn't do anything.





> Why do you live with her, you should leave.



Because I haven't been able to find a job since January 2007, so I can't afford rent.

Also because she was in a car accident and can't lift more than 5 pounds or even vacuum the floor without being in pain for at least a day after. So I do basically all of the chores in return for not being charged rent(yes, she charges her children rent)

----------


## Marvo

So does my mother.

Anyway, is she actually snooping around on your computer, or is she just using it? And what is the admin status right now?

----------


## drewmandan

> Also because she was in a car accident and can't lift more than 5 pounds or even vacuum the floor without being in pain for at least a day after. So I do basically all of the chores in return for not being charged rent(yes, she charges her children rent)



I bet she complains about you all the time too, even though you're doing the chores for her lazy ass. Think of it this way: she can either let you do the chores for FREE or she can charge you rent and pay someone to do the chores. But if she's charging rent, what possible reason could you have for staying? Rent is rent, and I'm betting there aren't any other land lords out there that yell at and violate the privacy of their tenants. So let her charge rent, and move your ass out. See how long she lasts.

----------


## Bearsy

> I haven't been able to find a job since January 2007, so I can't afford rent.



.

----------


## Bearsy

> Anyway, is she actually snooping around on your computer, or is she just using it? And what is the admin status right now?



She uses it exclusively to print/scan because my computer is hooked up to the printer station.

She might go through my history or something, but as far as I know that's it.

I also don't have anything incriminating or "wrong" on my computer other than 200 gigabytes of pirated music and movies, but she knows about that and is cool with it.

Well I have a bookmark folder named "Drugs" and it's got like 50 websites related to drugs, drug policy and activism. She doesn't like that.

----------


## Eel

http://howto.helpero.com/howto/Hide-...Images_70.html

except it would be funny to have like a 10 mb image, so pick a REALLY big one. Like this:

*Spoiler* for _bigpic_: 







lol.
hide your drug thang in there, say you got rid of it.

----------


## Bearsy

Haha, thanks, but I don't care that she doesn't like it.

She kind of likes it too, in that I'm thinking of becoming a lawyer to increase my ability to assist the drug reform movement.

----------

